
D Language Server - jblindsay
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=LaurentTreguier.vscode-dls
======
giancarlostoro
It's amazing to me that Microsoft came up with a spec that seems to have been
so effective and very well missing from editors to get a bit of a bump in
regards to not having the burden of reimplementing the same handling for
different languages. This plugin is awesome because it reuses some of D's
already existing tech that predates LangServ but now that there's an open
standard for all languages focus can be made towards LangServ. D remains one
of my favorite languages. My only complaint is tooling support, which is
improving thanks to efforts like LangServ.

~~~
oaiey
LSP concept was not invented at Microsoft but they used their market power and
VS Code momentum to force the various ecosystems into it. I want to claim that
this is Erich Gamma's doing (who also worked on other plugin systems notable
Eclipse before) but do not know for sure.

~~~
insertnickname
Erich Gamma works at Microsoft.

~~~
oaiey
In Zürich. At VS Code. I think Erich pushed this concept with VS Code.

I think to remember that the original out of process language server and using
of a generic protocol was somewhere in the vim/emacs sphere. Was mentioned by
the VS Code team afair.

~~~
insertnickname
[https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-
protocol/wiki/P...](https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-
protocol/wiki/Protocol-History)

